# Still won't house train fully



## Hopeful (Jan 12, 2020)

Please give me hope....2 yr. old female Maltese, sweet as sugar but will still do her business in various areas of the house sporadically. She usually scratches at the back door to go out but sometimes will just do her business without warning. This is very unpredictable. Sometimes even in the middle of the night she will get out of bed and pee on my carpet!!
We also have a 1.5 yr. old mixed Maltese male that never has accidents in the house. They both were trained to go outside. 
I really need some suggestions. We love this girl and are determined to help her be a good girl. 
Thank you all so much.
Hopeful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Has she been checked for UTIs?


----------



## Hopeful (Jan 12, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> Has she been checked for UTIs?


Yes I had that checked several times.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Maybe try a refresher course of crate training.
Or decide to let her use puppy pads as a backup.


----------



## Hopeful (Jan 12, 2020)

I did try and train her and our other dog to puppy pads and neither had any interest at all.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Unfortunately, it’s back to the beginning if you tried all suggestions above. I would allow full access to the house ONLY once you can absolutely trust her that she won’t have accidents.
Maybe bell training her will help. She will be able to alert you by ringing it to go out. I took mine down an my oldest started to pee in the house. Scratching at the door didn’t work for her I put her back in the pen for a refresher, bells went back up and she’s been good for awhile now.
Its all about the training, which I stink at. My girls have me trained instead, lol.


----------



## Hopeful (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for that idea. We did use a bell when she was a pup and that evolved into her scratching at the door to go out. So now she usually does scratch at the door but again, she will sometime just randomly pee in the house. 
I ordered the grass " Fresh Patch" and will try that to see if it helps. 
I appreciate all the advice I have received.


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hopeful said:


> Please give me hope....2 yr. old female Maltese, sweet as sugar but will still do her business in various areas of the house sporadically. She usually scratches at the back door to go out but sometimes will just do her business without warning. This is very unpredictable. Sometimes even in the middle of the night she will get out of bed and pee on my carpet!!
> We also have a 1.5 yr. old mixed Maltese male that never has accidents in the house. They both were trained to go outside.
> I really need some suggestions. We love this girl and are determined to help her be a good girl.
> Thank you all so much.
> ...


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

maybe try pad training her. She might not like going outside. It takes some containment initially and a routine. Don’t put her on your bed if she’s urinating on it you will confuse her. Read about pad training it took me 9 months to teach mine but she eventually got it and it’s been a Godsend!


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

Hopeful said:


> Please give me hope....2 yr. old female Maltese, sweet as sugar but will still do her business in various areas of the house sporadically. She usually scratches at the back door to go out but sometimes will just do her business without warning. This is very unpredictable. Sometimes even in the middle of the night she will get out of bed and pee on my carpet!!
> We also have a 1.5 yr. old mixed Maltese male that never has accidents in the house. They both were trained to go outside.
> I really need some suggestions. We love this girl and are determined to help her be a good girl.
> Thank you all so much.
> Hopeful.


I agree with the puppy pads inside. Treats and Celebrations for going on the pad and when using it. Lots of repetitions. Also your carpet may smell like something that is attracting her to use it. Patience and love with these sweeties.


----------

